# Lösung: Image auf 16 Laptops aufspielen



## Lee (8. November 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe da mal eine Frage. Und zwar muss ich für die Schule ein Medienwagen verbessern. Und zwar sind in dem Wagen 16 Laptops. Das ist ein einzelner wagen der an nichts gebunden sein soll. Also Server etc. Nun soll ich mir was ausdenken wie ich es hinbekomme jedem einzelnen Laptop gleichzeitig ein Image ausspielen kann. Ich habe aber nicht so die Ideen  
Das einzige was mir eingefallen ist, wäre irgendwie ein NAS oder so oben auf den Wagen zu montieren. Und via Switches alle 16 Laptops zu verbinden. Aber habe leider keine Ahnung wie das genau ablaufen soll. 
Ich habe mir gedacht  irgendeinen Script zu schreiben, der wird dann auf jedem Laptop ausgeführt. Zusammen geklappt (Bei dem Zusammenklappten passiert nichts). Und dann fängt es an das Image zu ziehen. 
Ich darf den Wagen komplett auseinander nehmen. Und ich bin technisch begabt  Also bekomme ich den Wagen auch wieder zusammen.
Und muss das natürlich sehr billig und schnell von statten laufen.

Hat jemand eine Idee oder sogar einen Vorschlag?


Mfg


----------



## thecamillo (17. November 2009)

Deine erste Idee, einen NAS zur Ansteuerung der Endgeräte zu verwenden ist mehr als üblich bei der Re- bzw. Neuinitialisierung mehrerer gleicher Betriebsysteme.

Hierzu gibt es natürlich mehrere Lösungsansätze unter der Maasgabe zu wissen um welches Ausgangs-Betriebsystem es sich handelt.

Sind die Endgräte mit MS Windows XY zu bespielen empfiehlt sich der Einsatz von dem netzwerkfähigen Image-Programm von Arconis. Arconis bietet entgegen seinem Ruf, eine sehr teure Software zu sein, den Vorteil, dass es u.a. auch auf Linux funktioniert zumal der Softwarehersteller auch auf Anfrage Schullizenzen zur Verfügung stellt.

Eine kostengünstigere Lösung bieten der Kauf einzelner Softwares wie Ghost Cast Server, Drivesnapshot oder die Windows2003 oder 2008er integrierte Lösung namens WDS (Windows Deployment Services). Dieses WDS wird ganz normal auf deinem NAS installiert - wichtig dabei ist nur, dass deine Netzwerkkarte auch Bootfähigkeit unterstützt. Mit dem Tool lassen sich Images netzwerkfähig auf andere Systeme übertragen und zeitgleich installieren, so wie deine Vorgabe es verlangt.


----------



## chmee (17. November 2009)

Ja, such mal nach *PXE Boot Image Windows*. 

mfg chmee


----------

